# Kontakte auf PC speichern



## counteract (3. August 2006)

Hallo!

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit die Kontakte von meinem MDA Vario auf dem PC zu speichern und sie falls erforderlich wieder auf mein PDA zu laden. Leider funktioniert dies mit der Sync Software nicht! Gibt es dazu andere programme mit denen man dies realisieren kann?

Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Kontakte auf der SIM zu speichern? Dazu habe ich auch noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Meine nächste Frage bezieht sich auf das Deinstallieren der Programme. Wenn man Programme vom PDA wieder löschen will dann werden nie alle daten gelöscht und es verbleibt immer ein paar sachen im Speicher. Gibt es dazu eine Möglichkeit Programme restlos zu deinstallieren? 

Für eine Antwort von euch wäre ich sehr dankbar!

MfG

Counteract


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

counteract hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider funktioniert dies mit der Sync Software nicht!


Ich kann dir leider gerade keine Antwort geben, aber vllt. schilderst du uns warum es nicht geht. Da könnten wir den Fehler beheben und alles funktioniert wieder.


----------



## counteract (3. August 2006)

OK! 

Also ich beschreibe dir mal mein vorgehen: Gerät anstecken --> Sync starten --> Dateien syncronisieren. Jedoch werden keine daten syncronisiert! Man kann auch keine Einstellungen bei den Kontakten vornehmen. 

Könntest du mir vielleicht mal erklären wie du solche Daten abgleichst?


----------



## defc0n1 (8. März 2007)

Der Beitrag ist ja schon ein bisschen alt...aber ich antworte trotzdem mal fals jemand drüber stolpert den es interessiert.
Also mit Active Sync funktioniert das Synchronisieren sehr gut und die EInstellungen sind sehr leicht.
Eigentlich erklärt sich das alles von selbst.
Die E-mails kann man auch auf dem Rechner speichern und später wieder auf den PDA ziehen.
Bei Fragen PM an mich...oder


----------

